# Death by chocolate



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news/local/Man-Dies-In-Tank-of-Chocolate.html


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Odd. I didn't think the vats were that large.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Now I wanna go to Bennigan's - you have no idea how long it's been since I ordered Death By Chocolate!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think I'd try to eat my way out.

Do "Hot Pockets" go with chocolate covered people?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Brings to mind a Smothers Brothers song. "I yelled fire when I fell into the chocolate!"


----------



## Ravenseye (Jul 11, 2007)

Agustus Gloop!!!

how life imitates art at times...

-Mike


----------

